# Any good way to drive through Dallas/Fort Worth?



## Steve

Hi,

I've visited and driven through the Dallas/Fort Worth area a couple of times.  The last time, the traffic was really bad and it took forever to get from one side of the area to the other.  Any suggestions for traveling from west to east?

I'll be coming in on 287 from Wichita Falls and points west.  I'll be leaving heading east on I-20 to Longview. From looking at the map, it looks like my best bet might be to take I-35W south to I-820 west around the west end of Fort Worth.  This runs into I-20 which goes east across the southern edge of the city all the way past Dallas and into the east Texas woods.  

Is that a good choice?  I know the northern suburbs are very nice, but the highways are huge and seem to be really congested.

Thanks for any thoughts or suggestions.

Steve


----------



## MichaelColey

It doesn't matter so much WHERE you drive in DFW (or most big cities, for that matter), but WHEN.  Avoid anything even close to rush hour (roughly 7am - 9am and 4pm - 6pm) and you should do good with just about any route.

Personally, I would just stay on 287 until you hit I-20.  Other than a few spots that backup through Fort Worth during rush hour, 287 is great, and it runs southwest so it's your shortest route.

I-20 can be bad through Arlington, Grand Prairie and Dallas, but mainly just during rush hour.


----------



## bogey21

What you suggest is the long way around but probably the most relaxing.  Hwys 114 and 183 (both West/East) are pretty torn up with construction and have lane issurs.  I-30 (also West/East) will take you right through Dallas which most of the time is not much fun.

George


----------



## retailman

MichaelColey said:


> It doesn't matter so much WHERE you drive in DFW (or most big cities, for that matter), but WHEN.  Avoid anything even close to rush hour (roughly 7am - 9am and 4pm - 6pm) and you should do good with just about any route.
> 
> Personally, I would just stay on 287 until you hit I-20.  Other than a few spots that backup through Fort Worth during rush hour, 287 is great, and it runs southwest so it's your shortest route.
> 
> I-20 can be bad through Arlington, Grand Prairie and Dallas, but mainly just during rush hour.



That is a good point. I plain and schudule to drive through any large cities
during non peak times. It saves in the long run.


----------



## MichaelColey

retailman said:


> That is a good point. I plain and schudule to drive through any large cities during non peak times. It saves in the long run.


It's not always possible, but we always try to do that, too.  If our route takes us through two big cities, we'll try to time it so that we're right in between them at rush hour.  (We're doing that later this month.)  If we're coming into a big city at rush hour, we may stop to eat a nice sit down dinner out the outskirts.  (One of my favorite strategies. )


----------



## Rent_Share

American Airlines


----------



## sfwilshire

Beware of rainstorms. I spent a month in Lewisville in the Spring. All the road construction barricades trapped rainwater like crazy and there were wrecks everywhere. I was driving from the next town south one day when a storm hit. I was the only one on the highway that slowed down at all. We hadn't gone two miles before we saw a sports car that had spun around and gone off the road.

I've driven in a lot of big cities, but the Dallas area is definitely one of the worse for traffic.

Sheila


----------



## glypnirsgirl

George was not kidding when he said that 183 and 114 are in the midst of construction. I live right off of 183 and it is a MESS.

Where 287 hits into I35 is always busy. But the biggest bottleneck of taking 287 all the way through is the bridge replacement that they are doing at 820 and I35 --- it makes the 183/114 look like a piece of cake. It is frequently taking an hour to get from Western Center Blvd (the exit immediately to the north of Loop 820 to I30. Normally this would be the route that I would recommend but not right now. There are constant lane closings due to the bridge/overpass construction that is really tying things up. 

I think that your route is the best --- you will be missing the worst part of the construction by traveling west on Loop 820 and there is little construction going that direction.

elaine


----------



## nalismom

I live in Tyler and have friends and family in WF and Denton......I would take I-35E when I-35 splits in Denton and then take I-635E to Route 80 east (Longview direction).  Route 80 runs right into I-20 in Terrell.  I agree with everyone else on avoiding rush hours.  I don't see the point of taking 820 west around Fort Worth......it's way in the other direction of where you want to go.  I would take 380E  toward Denton when 287 runs into Decatur and then get on I-35E.


----------



## MichaelColey

glypnirsgirl said:


> But the biggest bottleneck of taking 287 all the way through is the bridge replacement that they are doing at 920 [820?] and I35 --- it makes the 183/114 look like a piece of cake. It is frequently taking an hour to get from Western Center Blvd (the exit immediately to the north of Loop 820 to I30. Normally this would be the route that I would recommend but not right now.


Ah, I didn't realize there was construction there.  The furthest north we typically go on 287 is to downtown Fort Worth.



nalismom said:


> I live in Tyler and have friends and family in WF and Denton......I would take I-35E when I-35 splits in Denton and then take I-635E to Route 80 east (Longview direction). Route 80 runs right into I-20 in Terrell. I agree with everyone else on avoiding rush hours. I don't see the point of taking 820 west around Fort Worth......it's way in the other direction of where you want to go. I would take 380E toward Denton when 287 runs into Decatur and then get on I-35E.


The only problem with that is that the OP is coming in on 287, not I-35.

Maybe the best bet is to come through DFW around 3am.  :rofl:


----------



## Steve

I appreciate everyone's comments and suggestions.  As another poster mentioned I, too, have driven in a lot of big cities...and Dallas seems to have some of the worst traffic.  It's a beautiful city, though.

Someone mentioned 380 from 287 to I-35E.  One time, I did take 380 from Decatur all the way across to 75, down to I-30, then to 80 east, and then to I-20.  (I wanted to stop on the northeast side of town.)  I was surprised by how slow 380 was.  Much of it is only two lanes, and with all the new development out that way, it was REALLY slow.  I don't think I want to try that route again.

As for heading west to go east, I don't mind going a few miles out of my way to avoid traffic jams and conjestion.  

Thanks again for all of the feedback.

Steve


----------



## Hobo1

Construction from Decatur  - Denton south is heavy right now. TX DOT has numerous construction projects going on and traffic is heavy regardless of the time of day, lot of overnight work during the summer months.

If it were me I would go east on 82 to Sherman and then south on 75 to 20.

It might be a little longer, mileage wise, but you will avoid traffic delays due to construction.


----------



## exyeh

Rent_Share said:


> American Airlines



I love your humor.


----------



## Htoo0

I would avoid I-35W any time they're having a race. If you know they have one scheduled that should be obvious but it's worth checking.  JMHO


----------



## MichaelColey

glypnirsgirl said:


> the biggest bottleneck of taking 287 all the way through is the bridge replacement that they are doing at 820 and I35 --- it makes the 183/114 look like a piece of cake. It is frequently taking an hour to get from Western Center Blvd (the exit immediately to the north of Loop 820 to I30. Normally this would be the route that I would recommend but not right now. There are constant lane closings due to the bridge/overpass construction that is really tying things up.


 


MichaelColey said:


> Ah, I didn't realize there was construction there. The furthest north we typically go on 287 is to downtown Fort Worth.
> 
> ...
> 
> Maybe the best bet is to come through DFW around 3am. :rofl:


We drove through here on our way to Oklahoma last weekend.  Went through at 3pm, and it was a parking lot.  It took about 30-45 minutes longer than it should have.

When we returned, it was 1 or 2am, and there was no traffic at all.

So my joke about coming through at 3am might have been accurate after all.


----------

